# Trivia 5/23



## luckytrim (May 23, 2019)

trivia 5/23
DID YOU KNOW...
In 1845, Congress decided that voting day would be the first  Tuesday after
the first Monday in November, which was after the fall harvest  and before
winter conditions made travel too difficult.


1. U.S. ambassador John Christopher Stevens was murdered in  what Nation?
2. "Carrie Anne" was a hit for which British  group?
3. John Elroy Sanford was the real name of what famous  comedian and sitcom
actor?
(Hint; The answer is in the question...)
4. What is the Italian word for the month of May?
  a. - maya
  b. - maggio
  c. - mayo
  d. - maccio
5. Alexander Graham Bell is to the telephone like Alexander  Fleming is to
.....what ?
6. Country star Keith Whitley drank himself to death at age  34.... Can you
name his widow, also a huge Country star and the daughter of  another huge
Country star ?
7. Strange Words are these ; Onomatopoeia...
(Hint; "Boom "Buzz" "Crunch")
8.Who Said That ??
"He can't hit what his eyes can't see !"
(Hint; Zaire, 1974)

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Carol Burnett had a thing she did at the close of her show;  she would tug on
her ear !  This was a signal to her young daughter, Carrie,  who was always
watching, that it was time to go to bed .
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Libya
2. the Hollies
3.Redd Foxx
4. - b
5. Penicillin
6. Lorrie Morgan (Daughter of George Morgan)
7. words that sound like what they refer to
8. Muhammad Ali

CRAP !!
Carol Burnett got her big TV break when she was booked on the  ‘Paul Winchell
Show’ in 1955.
Her grandmother (whom she called ‘Nanny’) wanted Burnett to  say hello to her
on-screen.  Thinking it unprofessional to do so – but not  wanting to
disappoint her Nanny – She devised a secret signal: pulling on  her left ear.
That meant “Hello, Nanny”.
It became her signature sign-off, which carried through to  ‘The Gary Moore
Show’, ‘The Carol Burnett Show’, and virtually every TV and  theatrical
appearance since.


----------

